# Chorus Brake Calipers



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

I've just bought some brake calipers on e-bay which were advertised as Campagnolo Chorus dual pivot brake calipers.
They arrived in good condition and are the later type of dual pivot calipers where the pivot points are concealed but they don't have the word Chorus on the caliper arm just the word Campagnolo.
Can someone tell me if Campagnolo produced Chorus brake calipers without the word Chorus on them.

Thanks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

picture would help. anything they have made for quite a while now has had the group name on it.


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Tried to attach a picture to the original post, but dosen't seemed to have worked.
Here's the link to the Brake Calipers

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5081960754/


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I have 1998 Chorus calipers and they say Chorus and Campagnolo on them. I have some 2005 Chorus calipers and they say Chorus and Campagnolo on them. I have some 2006 Centaur calipers and they say Centaur and Campagnolo on them. The 2005 and 2006 calipers have Chorus and Centaur in big letters and Campagnolo in small script. The 1998 its opposite, bigger Campagnolo and tiny Chorus.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

GoodWine said:


> n the caliper arm just the word Campagnolo.
> Can someone tell me if Campagnolo produced Chorus brake calipers without the word Chorus on them.


They're Record from the tail end of the C-record era (1992-1994).

At that time gruppo names were not printed on components.

Only Record had the sexy design without an exposed pivot bolt.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OP use of "later type" kind of threw me. these are getting closer to vintage. you must be old like me.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

from a quick scan of the catalogs it look like these would be early '90's just after the delta era - guess '92-'94?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

those are nice looking brakes.


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys.
Had a look at the catalog scans on the campybike site and the calipers I've got are the C-Record ones from 1993/1994.
I did want some Chorus brakes to go on a 90's Merckx Corsa Extra build I'm working on, but I guess I'll make do with these ones instead  
Once again thanks for your help.


----------

